# Sig Mosquito Target Sights..



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

just wondering.. because i cant find any target sights for the sig mosquito specifically.. is the dovetail on the mosquito the same size as on the full size sigs? i would love to be able to use a standard size target sight..


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I know nothing about the sights, but have a question for you. How do you like your Mosquito? There is an auction coming up in a couple weeks with one listed.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I like it alot actually.. I had a MK III Hunter with the 6 & 7/8" barrel, and i have to say i like the mosquito a lot better.. im sure that as far as accuracy is concerned, that the MK III is way above and beyond the mosquito, but the Sig fits my shooting style much better. For some reason, I just could not hit anything with the MK III.. (I do a lot of dualing trees with the friends). I have not shot the Sig with any other ammo than federal bulk, but with this ammo i did notice that about once out of every couple of magazines, it will fail to feed either the second or third round from the magazine. however, as i approached the 100 round mark, i noticed that it seemed to do this less and less.. accuracy is surprisingly good.. it shoots about a foot high at 25 yards, but i was having no problem knocking over tin cans from a single handed pose. Hence, the reason for wanting a height adjustable rear sight.


----------



## broncobilly (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a Mosquito have it's in the 100 round break in period that is now stretching out to about 1,000 rounds. I am using the sub-sonic ammo and I haven;t given up hope. I read on another forum to place a drop of oil in the small hole on the right side of the slide, just below the serations. That is supposed to help lube those dirty .22 rounds. It's worth a shot.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I think most of my problems are due to the tight (new-ish) chamber.. that and the angle of the feed from the magazine, due to the chamber... I believe that it will start chambering more reliably once i put alot more ammo down range.. Im going to try to blow a bulk of remington through it this weekend... 
O yeah... I dont know if anyone has tried to bump fire their mosquito yet.. but with the tight trigger we have.. it works insanely awesome! cant hit anything but who cares!?


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

correction.. i was tired when i posted that last message and confused my weapons.. I was not bump firing my mosquito but my rock island..


----------

